#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 獅蠍 曼提柯爾（Manticore）

## wingwolf

來源： http://www.flyker.cn/association.php...21963&uid=6794


“它的喉嚨上伸出巨大的牙齒……尾巴好似蠍子一般。它會用甜美的歌聲把你引誘，抓住你然後將你吞噬。” 

這段關於人頭獅身蠍尾怪曼提柯爾的記述來自巴特洛邁烏斯．安戈裏克斯著的《物之屬性》（De Proprietatibus Rerum），其中詳細描述了曼提柯爾的可怕特征，據說它擁有紅色的獅身，人面、人耳和藍色的眼睛，上下颚各有三排利齒，尾端像蠍子一樣長有致命的毒刺，這些毒刺可以向任何方向發射出去。曼提柯爾的行動非常敏捷，可以作強有力的跳躍，常出沒於印度叢林中，覓食人類。另外，曼提柯爾還有用聲音引誘敵人的本領，它的喉嚨可以發出笛子和喇叭的聲音。 

“Manticore”源自古波斯人的“Martikhoras”一詞，意思是“食人者”，古伊朗語的“Martiyakhv”也有著同樣的意思，因此，關於曼提柯爾的最早記述應該來自古代的波斯，公元前5世紀時期的希臘醫師塞特西亞斯曾經收錄過一段古波斯人對曼提柯爾的記載，此後許多希臘和羅馬的科學家，如亞裏斯多德和普林尼等都作過相同的描述。 

到了公元2世紀，人們普遍認爲曼提柯爾的原型實際上就是印度虎，由於當地人對印度虎十分恐懼，因此誇大了它的模樣，而以後的一些外來者在理解古印度人的曼提柯爾雕像時也産生了一些誤解。 

中世紀時期，曼提柯爾成爲希伯萊先知耶利米（公元前7世紀和6世紀）的標志，因爲相傳曼提柯爾居住在地球深處，而耶利米也曾被丟入深淵。與此同時，曼提柯爾又逐漸演變爲**、輕蔑、嫉妒的象征，最後不可避免地成爲一種**的怪物。直至20世紀30年代，西班牙的許多農民依然把曼提柯爾視爲不祥之物。 

13世紀有一本名爲《亞曆山大國王》（Kyng Alisaunder）的記述馬其頓國王亞曆山大大帝的豐功偉績的書，書中稱亞曆山大大帝曾犧牲三萬多士兵，這些士兵被蝰蛇、獅子、熊、龍、獨角獸和曼提柯爾吞噬，可見當時的人們對於曼提柯爾的真實性如同對於龍、獨角獸一樣毫不懷疑。 

法國作家福樓拜在《聖安東尼的誘惑》中也曾提到這種怪獸：“绛紅的皮膚有珍珠的光澤，混雜著黃沙般閃爍的光亮……我的爪像鑽子，我的齒像鋸子，我的尾巴像標槍不停地投擲，打在我的前後左右。”


===============================================

在部分遊戲中出現過的奇幻生物
《哈利·波特》裏出現過的 人頭龍身獅尾獸 也是這種生物嗎？

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝阿羽分享，好詳細的資料啊~
在我的那個怪獸圖鑑中，Manticore被稱為「刺尾獅」。
稱號是「尾部具有毒針的食人獅」XD

圖片太大放不上來，對不起請自行按來看吧^^"
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads2/56e1579640.jpg
http://image.dek-d.com/23/1199274/104031843
http://supertomasse.s.u.pic.centerblog.net/p9aak0u6.jpg

至於阿羽說到的Harry Potter那個，我找到這網頁：
http://www.pojo.com/harrypotter/ccg/...03/0102M.shtml

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

獅蠍看起來好兇阿~

阿羽貼的介紹都好詳盡喔




> 至於阿羽說到的Harry Potter那個，我找到這網頁


阿翔貼的是哈利波特的網站呀，可惜都是英文><

看來得去拿翻譯機了(炸

----------


## wingwolf

感謝阿翔提供的圖片，每一張都精細而且氣魄十足啊
不過，記得出處啊出處啊（喂）

原來在HP中客串過的人頭龍身獅尾獸果真是這種生物
那個翻譯……
話說那個網站不錯呢，下面那只巨怪長得特別有喜感（誤）

對了，說到蠍獅
遊戲《英雄無敵3》裏就有這只怪物
很帥氣，很愛用XD

順便圖片支援：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


來自： http://www.52pcgame.com/news/200904/27-13059.html


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


來自： http://bbs.07073.com/viewthread.php?tid=158228


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


來自： http://wj.yx.91.com/content/2010-03-...848507,3.shtml

----------

